# Teaching opportunties open at Presbyterian Theo. Seminary



## Raj (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi friends this is the seminary, where I was shaped, in the beginning year of my Christian life: 

Teachers Needed: 
PTS is looking for capable, qualified, committed and experienced men and women to teach students in BTh and MDiv programs.
Minimum qualification is Master of Theology in the area of “Christian Ministry” (Education, Preaching, Pastoral Care, Counseling, Evangelism, Apologetics, etc.) or Missiology (Contextual theologies, Religions, Church and Society, Church Planting, etc.).Ministry experience is essential.

PTS is a confessional Seminary belonging to the Reformed/Presbyterian tradition (see our website for details). Those with different convictions also may apply, but certain restrictions will apply in their case.If you are interested, please send your bio-data to [email protected] 

---
Presbyterian Theological Seminary Begins Search for a Principal As Dr Mohan Chacko intends to retire in the near future as Principal of PTS, the Board of Directors has initiated the process of searching for a new Principal. Although not yet ready to receive applications, the Board welcomes suggestions, queries and expressions of interest from various quarters.
All enquiries and suggestions may be directed to the President of the Board, Rev. Samuel Macgregor. [email protected] 

Presbyterian Theological Seminary | Dehra Dun


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 11, 2013)

Raj you need a signature I believe.


----------



## Raj (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks for your concern, but it's there.


----------

